
Ask HN: Uncertainty / Monte Carlo Analysis Tools? - stopsayingthat
I recall once seeing here a web-based tool that allowed for some really simple uncertainty modeling. It was visual and node based: you could drag parameters around as inputs to functions. Each parameter could have a distribution type set to it (i.e. uniform, normal, etc) and the simulation would evaluate the function by sampling the parameters per their distribution type. You could then chain together these functions to end up with a result.<p>Does anyone know of a similar tool?
======
netvarun
vistimo.com => more in the context of software time estimate management They
had a post on it yesterday
[https://blog.vistimo.com/post/169546687605/estimation-
math](https://blog.vistimo.com/post/169546687605/estimation-math)

[https://causal.app](https://causal.app) => might be interesting too

~~~
stopsayingthat
Thank you! This is exactly the kind of thing I was looking for.

It wasn't the one I saw previously, but it's a good starting point.

~~~
netvarun
Glad I was of some help. There was also
[https://uncertain.io](https://uncertain.io) =>
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18109846](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18109846)

